# Doing something nice for the wife...help me out ladies!



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm putting her together a little coupon book...stuff like "1 Free STFU Drover!" and "1 Free Drop Whatever the Eff Drover's Doing and Come Do What She Wants for an Hour" and "1 Free Shut Up and Listen to Me Vent for 10 Minutes" ...what are some other good ones along those lines?


----------



## La Rose Noire (Jun 20, 2012)

Forget the coupon book and just do it.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

La Rose Noire said:


> Forget the coupon book and just do it.


That's not the point of the exercise. Plus, yeah that's a really bad idea.

I need coupon ideas.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

One free backrub from Dover. 
One free "Dover will draw you a hot bubble bath, play you soft music & bring you a glass of wine"
One free movie pass with Dover.
One free "Dover go pick up xxxx from the store for me".


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Figure out what she REALLY wants, or what she NEEDS! Some of the coupons should be silly, some sexy, and some "service". 

Years ago.... I would have KILLED for an uninterrupted nap, or a shower all by myself, or three hours of quiet time with the kids somewhere ELSE. I would have loved for someone to go to the grocery store instead of me.... lol, I just needed help and would have KILLED for a coupon book of services!!


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Dover, I think it interesting that your own suggestions seem to point to communication problems.

Maybe if there is verbal problems in your marriage, some of them could be verbal to.

One free "I love you" from Dover, even when he's angry.
One free poem written by Dover
One free open discussion with no judgements for an evening.
One free "leave me alone right now Dover" (put a time limit on this one)


----------



## His_Pixie (Jan 29, 2012)

Massage (not just a quickie shoulder rub)
Foot rub (spend at least 20 minutes per foot)
Make Dinner AND Clean-Up
write a letter listing the reasons you love her


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

SunnyT said:


> Figure out what she REALLY wants, or what she NEEDS! Some of the coupons should be silly, some sexy, and some "service".
> 
> Years ago.... I would have KILLED for an uninterrupted nap, or a shower all by myself, or three hours of quiet time with the kids somewhere ELSE. I would have loved for someone to go to the grocery store instead of me.... lol, I just needed help and would have KILLED for a coupon book of services!!


That's what most of mine are. Romantic and sexy ones are pretty easy. What are some good ideas for silly ones?


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

His_Pixie said:


> Make Dinner AND Clean-Up


That's good. The clean up is key.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Silly--

One free Dover will paint my nails(hands and feet) and/or let me paint his.
One free Dover will seranade me when the neighbors can hear
One free Dover will shout "I love my wife!" from the roof top (or an upper window) for 60 seconds. 
One free Dover will give me a horsie-back ride
One free Dover will watch a chick flick with me and act like my BFF
One free Dover will retrieve the newspaper, naked


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

Heh, perfect! More ideas like these! Please!



sisters359 said:


> Silly--
> 
> One free Dover will paint my nails(hands and feet) and/or let me paint his.
> One free Dover will seranade me when the neighbors can hear
> ...


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Silly

One free Dover will give me a "hair do"
One free blast all over facebook how much Dover loves her.
One free Kiss my Ass coupon. (ie- you reall have to kiss her tushy)
One free Lottery ticket bought from Dover
One free bowling night with Dover.
One free Dover will bake me a cake.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

One free --Stop everything, put on a song and dance with you.
One free-- quick run to the market for one item you must have to eat...even at midnight.
One free-- laundry folding.
One free-- feed you grapes while fanning you (Hahaha...i would die laughing)
One free-- night of painting. (I, personally, would love this if H would sit and paint with me...but whatever her hobby is, you let her teach you).


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

1 free (insert various house cleaning activities here)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Once set the evening for my wife then completely surprised her. Bubble bath when she got home. Made sure she had a glass of wine to relax in the tub. While she was there I set up a plate of crackers and cheese, the rest of the chilled wine beside her favorite chair in the family room. Put on a new CD she had spoken about and set out a book she had been wanting to read. Poked my head into the bathroom and told her I was taking the kids to the movies and to enjoy her evening. She loved it.


----------

